# Display wechseln (TN gegen IPS)



## Bockwurstking (15. Februar 2015)

Servus Leute,

ist es möglich, bei diesem Laptop das Display (TN und Matt) gegen dieses Display zu tauschen:

Bildschirm für ASUS R513C. kompatibel Notebook LCD Bildschirme
Display mit der Item ID: *877913*



Gruß 
Jenny


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2015)

Glänzend würd ich nicht verbauen, die Farben sind zwar deutlich besser, dafür ist die Spiegelung extrem.
Was kostet das Display zusammen mit Versand und Zoll? 90-100€?

Ich würd das Notebook bei Ebay verkaufen und ein anderes kaufen.


----------



## Bockwurstking (15. Februar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Glänzend würd ich nicht verbauen, die Farben sind zwar deutlich besser, dafür ist die Spiegelung extrem.
> Was kostet das Display zusammen mit Versand und Zoll? 90-100€?
> 
> Ich würd das Notebook bei Ebay verkaufen und ein anderes kaufen.


 
Die Kosten werden übernommen, daher ist das eher nebensächlich.
Allerdings ist das keine Antwort auf meine Frage, ich möchte wissen, ob es technisch machbar ist TN gegen ein IPS Display zu tauschen.
Sollte aber klappen, oder?


----------



## dan954 (15. Februar 2015)

Wenn das Display für das Modell passt, wüsste ich nicht warum es nicht funktionieren sollte. Ob das sinnvoll ist, ist natürlich die andere Frage aber das ist ja deine Entscheidung.


----------



## Bockwurstking (15. Februar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Wenn das Display für das Modell passt, wüsste ich nicht warum es nicht funktionieren sollte. Ob das sinnvoll ist, ist natürlich die andere Frage aber das ist ja deine Entscheidung.



Also es steht ja eben für das Notebook explizit da, also denke ich schon dass es passt.
Okay, dann werde ich es mal probieren.

Warum soll es nicht sinnvoll sein, ein vorhandenes Laptop zu verändern um es den Wünschen anzupassen, wenn ich es verkaufe, mache ich auch wieder Verluste.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2015)

Arbeitszeit + Materialkosten ja nicht ohne. Die Gefahr ist auch groß das du die Kunststoffklips die den Bildschirmrahmen zusammenhalten zerstörst.
Das Zeug ist ja nur für die einmalige Montage konstruiert.

Für den gebrauchten Laptop bekommst du ja noch gutes Geld.
Bei vielen solchen Umbauten kommt man grob auf das gleiche hinaus wenn man sich gleich einen fertigen Laptop kauft.
Den Faktor ebay würd ich nicht unterschätzen.
Im Originalzustand lässt sich der Laptop auch besser verkaufen als umgebaut.

Ein Glare-Display ist sowieso ein no-go.
http://www.notebookcheck.com/fileadmin/_migrated/pics/dell_inspiron_mini_outdoor_07.jpg

Preis/Leistung:
Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50akk schwarz, Linux (NX.MCEEG.015) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iTzZent (15. Februar 2015)

Leute... er will ein deutlich hochwertigeres IPS Panel verbauen, da spielt es keine Rolle ob glänzend oder nicht glänzend... Wenn die Helligkeit bei dem Display stimmt, wovon ich ausgehe, steckt ein IPS Display jedes TN Panel in die Tasche. Ich nutze selber ein glänzendes IPS Display bei einem HP Stream 7 Tablet und kann selbst beim direkten Lichteinfall alles lesen.

Abgesehen davon bekommt er doch alles bezahlt... Und beim Displayumbau sind mir noch nie die Halteklips abgebrochen, man sollte halt immer das richtige Werkzeug verwenden.


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2015)

So hochwertig kann das Panel nicht sein mit 1366x768.
Eine Helligkeitsangabe wird auch keine gemacht, die Spiegelung wird man nur mit einem sehr hellen Display halbwegs in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Bockwurstking (15. Februar 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Arbeitszeit + Materialkosten ja nicht ohne. Die Gefahr ist auch groß das du die Kunststoffklips die den Bildschirmrahmen zusammenhalten zerstörst.
> Das Zeug ist ja nur für die einmalige Montage konstruiert.
> 
> Für den gebrauchten Laptop bekommst du ja noch gutes Geld.
> ...



Das hier ist ein PC-Forum, da soll es Leute geben, denen sowas sogar Spaß macht 
Mir ist bisher bei noch keinem Laptop so ein Clips abgebrochen, solange man dies behutsam macht, geht da eigentlich nichts kaputt.
Aber ich bekomme keine 500€, also lohnt sich das neue Display schon.
Der Laptop wird nur in geschlossenen Räumen verwendet, da wird es keine Probleme geben, also gleich zu sagen, es ist ein No-Go, halte ich doch für sehr übertrieben.
Und von einem Neukauf hat eigentlich keiner gesprochen...



iTzZent schrieb:


> Leute... er will ein deutlich hochwertigeres IPS Panel verbauen, da spielt es keine Rolle ob glänzend oder nicht glänzend... Wenn die Helligkeit bei dem Display stimmt, wovon ich ausgehe, steckt ein IPS Display jedes TN Panel in die Tasche. Ich nutze selber ein glänzendes IPS Display bei einem HP Stream 7 Tablet und kann selbst beim direkten Lichteinfall alles lesen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon bekommt er doch alles bezahlt... Und beim Displayumbau sind mir noch nie die Halteklips abgebrochen, man sollte halt immer das richtige Werkzeug verwenden.


Kann ich so unterschreiben!


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2015)

Dann drück ich dir die Daumen, ich hatte schon ein paar glänzende Laptops in meinem Wohnzimmer und hab alle nach ein paar Tage wieder rausgeschmissen weil es wie ein Schminkspiegel gewirkt hat.
Auch wenn das ein Bastlerforum ist, sollte man trotzdem den Kosten/Nutzenfaktor abklären.


----------



## Bockwurstking (15. Februar 2015)

Also ich hatte damit bisher keine Probleme.
Ja eben, und selbst in dem Gesichtspunkt lohnt es sich leider nicht.


----------



## iTzZent (15. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch 2 Jahre mit einem Glare TN Panel gearbeitet und das vor einem Terassenfenster und ich lebe immernoch. Ein mattes Panel hat nur bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung oder halt direktem Lichteinfall Vorteile, sonst hat es ehr Nachteile, gerade was die Farbwiedergabe und den Schwarzwert angeht... 

Wenn er den Umbau bezahlt bekommt hat er doch keinen Kostenfaktor und der Nutzenfaktor sollte klar sein, IPS ist halt besser, besonders was die Blickwinkel angeht.


----------



## Bockwurstking (15. Februar 2015)

Klar wäre es einfacher den zu verkaufen, aber die Rechnunggeht nicht auf.
Eben, ich finde das nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## dan954 (15. Februar 2015)

Ich persönlich finde glare Panels auch zum kotzen aber solange es dir nichts ausmacht und der Umbau Spaß macht ist doch alles super.


----------



## Bockwurstking (15. Februar 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde glare Panels auch zum kotzen aber solange es dir nichts ausmacht und der Umbau Spaß macht ist doch alles super.



Ja, so sehe ich das auch. 

Ich kann euch dann berichten oder Fotos schicken


----------



## dan954 (3. März 2015)

Hast du das Display zufällig schon eingebaut oder dich doch dagegen entschieden?
Habe überlegt mir auf der Seite auch eins zu bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie die Qualität so ist.
Wäre cool, wenn du dazu was berichten könntest.


----------



## chischko (3. März 2015)

Bin auch gespannt, weil ich hier gerade ein etwas älteres Alptop rumfliegen hab und auch überlege es umzurüsten. Hast du Erfahrungen und/oder Bilder für uns/mich? Bin gespannt!


----------

